# More thrift store finds



## Sickie Ickie

Got a working toy chainsaw for 1.50 yesterday along with a wooden porchlight display for $1.00 .

I was at Save-A-Lot today and they are selling brand new 5 speed motorized hand mixers for 3.00 ea. So, what could I do? I bought one. LOL

Now, what the heck can I do with a motor from a handmixer in a prop? Ideas?


----------



## IshWitch

We have a Save-A-Lot, I wonder if they have mixers too.

I'm curious how strong the motor is and what it could do, can't wait to see what comes up!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wonder how long it will last with continuous running?...


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I'm headed out for my weekly thrift store visit in a few minutes, will report back tomorrow on what, if anything, I find...wish me luck. :smoking:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Luck!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, i just got a great purchase from our local goodwill. I got 30 books for 15 bucks. They are gunna make great spell books.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

There's a Goodwill by me... I should pop in there more often.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I picked up a clock 3.50 (to be turned into a 13 hour clock) and a small animal carrier 3.00 today.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Hey, animal carrier... gives me ideas. I have two large cages, two medium sized dog crates (plastic), 1 small plastic dog crate and a small hermit crab cage. 

Great, more for the list!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Sickie Ickie said:


> Luck!


Hehe...thanks!

Got a couple of nice (small) items, lanterns (putting LEDs in them) and a couple of nice candle holders&#8230;total cost $4. I put a piece of white paper behind the large candle holder so you can see it better but, it didn't work very well. It's a cut-out of a spooky house with trees and pumpkins, I think it will look nice with a white candle inside .


----------



## Sickie Ickie

EITD- those look pretty cool. 

Lady- I'm thinking about making the carrier like the classic crate. I'm thinkung about having it in a corner with a sign over it saying something like Do Not Feed . Then when someone gets close enough to look inside the dark carrier, a strobe comes on in the carrier, they see a ferocious animal with sharp teeth, audio has snarling, and a motor shakes the carrier violently.

I thought about having the sign say, "*Please don't feed the cuddly animal*"...then when the action starts, a piece of wood drops from the bottom of the sign to reveal " *to this ferocious monster!!!"* LOL But I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have found that thrift store prices have gone through the roof, and they are auctioning off the really good stuff. I don't blame them for that.

I found that Goodwill, in particular, has stuff priced above what garage sales would even take in. Maybe it is just the areas I have lived in.
I couldn't afford some of he stuff at the Salvation Army in New Orleans. They had antique store prices on some items. Now and then I get a bargain but not that often. Maybe I just have bad luck or expensive thrifty taste. LOL!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Haunted Bayou... I agree with you. The thrift stores here are also what I would call expensive and half the stuff is junk. Most often I come out disappointed with both price and selection. 

Guess most people are trying to make a buck off of their junk now that ebay exists. And don't even get me started on the prices on ebay!


----------



## slightlymad

You guys got it right over the last few years i have watched my favorite close out discount and thrift stores go threw the roof


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've been pretty lucky here in IL. prices are still pretty low as compaired to new, and sometimes cheaper than what I may be able to find at garage sales.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I picked-up a couple more items this week, the stacked (lighted by the way) pumpkins, white ghost candle, and the wicker candy basket were all a buck each....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice. 

I hit the 2nd hand store at least three times a week. This last time I got a Halloween ceramic candle holder, a flashing light pumpkin, an airline fish pump and a plastic coleman lantern.


----------



## Wraith

I went in the local Goodwill yesterday and for $75 dollars they had an old Baldwin organ that with an addition of some pvc pipes painted up to look like organ pipes would be awesome for a phantom organist! Too bad I don't have room for it! Dang!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Eyes in the Dark, what great finds... guess I need to get to my local thrift stores again..Last few times I've been they have had nothing of interests..


----------



## Spartan005

Sickie Ickie said:


> EITD- those look pretty cool.
> 
> I thought about having the sign say, "*Please don't feed the cuddly animal*"...then when the action starts, a piece of wood drops from the bottom of the sign to reveal " *to this ferocious monster!!!"* LOL But I don't know how to do that.


Lol... nice idea


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

NATUREPIXIE said:


> Eyes in the Dark, what great finds... guess I need to get to my local thrift stores again..Last few times I've been they have had nothing of interests..


Thanks PIXIE, I love going to the thrift store and finding these little treasures no one else wants....until around Sept.... but by that time I have them all! :ninja:


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg

the college guy down the street hits them every week - buys the stuff and then sells on ebay. this is his first and only job. says he makes enough for college books - fees, truck payments, food and beer... UPS comes by his house everyday - or should i say his parents house? luckly he dont buy moth eaten suits etc... and he missed this!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Wow that's great!!! I like it!!!


----------



## turtle2778

WOOO HOOO, i got these three today and spent a wopping 10 bucks. The chandelier was the expensive piece.


----------



## turtle2778

Guess i had too much on there at once.


----------



## turtle2778

okay someone tell my why i can put some of my pics on but not others. Are they too big? I did shrink them down. HELP!!!


----------



## thenameisaimee

Our local salvation army stores (in orlando) and just regular thrift store prices are so high. I too looked at the ones in New Orleans and they are pretty high too. I'm going back at the end of May and I plan on checking them out then too, just incase anythings changed since the hurricane...


----------



## maureenpr

I have 5 thrift stores within a 10 mile stretch from my work. I visit them every lunch break. I start at one end and go down to the other. I have 2 hospice stores, SA, GW and a new one Sheriffs Youth Center. Plus some other small ones off the beaten path. They keep me busy and also feed my shopping urge!!LOL
I usually look in the paper and on craigslist for the annual neighborhood garage sales so I can hit a bunch of those in one stop, also. 
Just this morning I went to Macy's annual Prop Sale in Tampa and picked up 2 mannequins and 2 large bamboo-looking props (for my forest).


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How much for the mannequins? Were they full, 3/4, 1/2 or what?


----------



## Dr Morbius

turtle2778 said:


> okay someone tell my why i can put some of my pics on but not others. Are they too big? I did shrink them down. HELP!!!


I don't know why your pic wouldn't load, Turtle. I uploaded it to my photobucket and posted it for you.


----------



## IshWitch

maureenpr said:


> I have 5 thrift stores within a 10 mile stretch from my work. I visit them every lunch break. I start at one end and go down to the other. I have 2 hospice stores, SA, GW and a new one Sheriffs Youth Center. Plus some other small ones off the beaten path. They keep me busy and also feed my shopping urge!!LOL
> I usually look in the paper and on craigslist for the annual neighborhood garage sales so I can hit a bunch of those in one stop, also.
> Just this morning I went to Macy's annual Prop Sale in Tampa and picked up 2 mannequins and 2 large bamboo-looking props (for my forest).


I've heard they sell off their manikins but didn't know when. Is it the first week of May every year? I want to hit the next one!

So what were the prices like?
How much stuff did they have?


----------



## IshWitch

I once got a suit form at the flea market and cover it with a robe and mask.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Jack pot today. I picked up the following items:

Wedding dress
2 Tuxedos
small clown outfit
full wet suit - stuff with batting for body form
2 christmas wire frame lawn dear's - for demon dogs
2 film projectors - project ghost images
powered sub
neck massager - hack for prop
iron candle holder
norditrack workout system - hack for pneumatic prop

All for $80.00
I wish I could get this lucky for the lotto! LOL


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Sickie Ickie said:


> Got a working toy chainsaw for 1.50 yesterday along with a wooden porchlight display for $1.00 .
> 
> I was at Save-A-Lot today and they are selling brand new 5 speed motorized hand mixers for 3.00 ea. So, what could I do? I bought one. LOL
> 
> Now, what the heck can I do with a motor from a handmixer in a prop? Ideas?


The only thing I could think of at this time is These words of advice: Dont stick your tongue in the moving beaters,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Sickie Ickie said:


> EITD- those look pretty cool.
> 
> Lady- I'm thinking about making the carrier like the classic crate. I'm thinkung about having it in a corner with a sign over it saying something like Do Not Feed . Then when someone gets close enough to look inside the dark carrier, a strobe comes on in the carrier, they see a ferocious animal with sharp teeth, audio has snarling, and a motor shakes the carrier violently.
> 
> I thought about having the sign say, "*Please don't feed the cuddly animal*"...then when the action starts, a piece of wood drops from the bottom of the sign to reveal " *to this ferocious monster!!!"* LOL But I don't know how to do that.


prehaps you could use and eletrode magnet to hold the sign until the right time comes along then the magnet lets go of the sign.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Picked this up today, it's a neon ghost and it's batt operated, stand about 7" tall, flashes or steady, and shines very brightly, cost me $4.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Really old baby carrage for $3.00. Time for the ol' 'It's alive' prop!


----------



## skeletonowl

haha They have a "It's Alive!" Puppet over at fright catalog if you wanna look
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Puppets/Its+Alive+Puppet-1005004/ $69 is quite a stretch though...

Carriages are uber creepy!


----------



## CerysCrow

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have found that thrift store prices have gone through the roof, and they are auctioning off the really good stuff. I don't blame them for that.
> 
> I found that Goodwill, in particular, has stuff priced above what garage sales would even take in. Maybe it is just the areas I have lived in.
> I couldn't afford some of he stuff at the Salvation Army in New Orleans. They had antique store prices on some items. Now and then I get a bargain but not that often. Maybe I just have bad luck or expensive thrifty taste. LOL!


I completely agree.


----------



## slimy

You're going to hate me in ............three...

....two..................................

.......one...............................










Brand new, still wrapped in plastic, never opened singing Douglas fir tree! And bought for four dollars!!!!!

Nanny nanny boo boo.


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy said:


> You're going to hate me in
> Brand new, still wrapped in plastic, never opened singing Douglas fir tree! And bought for four dollars!!!!!
> 
> Nanny nanny boo boo.


ANd where did you find it?


----------



## slimy

Thrift store, man. That's why this thread is entitled : "Thrift store finds". 

It doesn't matter. You still hate me. *sticks out tongue* I got one and you don't. I got some ice cream, you do not got none.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Great find!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

At my local Goodwill store, I recently picked up a huge 5 lb box of polyfilling (stuffing for crafts like pillows, stuffed animals, etc.). It was .99 cents and the box was full bar one handful.

I also picked up the Wilton three dimensional JOL cake pan for .99 cents. It was still in the original box/packaging unused.


----------



## BooGirl666

Ms. Wicked said:


> At my local Goodwill store, I recently picked up a huge 5 lb box of polyfilling (stuffing for crafts like pillows, stuffed animals, etc.). It was .99 cents and the box was full bar one handful.
> 
> I also picked up the Wilton three dimensional JOL cake pan for .99 cents. It was still in the original box/packaging unused.


MS. WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR BACK!!!!! O how i've missed you!!!! Awesome find by the way..... Glad to see you back with us!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

BooGirl666 said:


> MS. WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR BACK!!!!! O how i've missed you!!!! Awesome find by the way..... Glad to see you back with us!!!


 Me too!

I just love the box of stuffing... I couldn't believe my luck when I saw it for ..99 cents because it's expensive to buy regular price.


----------



## slimy

I thought the same thing when I read the post, BG.

Welcome back, Ms. W.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hi slimy!!!

OK - some more little finds today.

I got a set of four Sakura Halloween mugs. They're the Boo to You line by Kathy Hatch. They're not exactly to my taste, but I couldn't pass them up for $1.98 total.

I also found a pair of black leather boots that I'm going to transform into witchy boots. If I get a strap with a buckle to put around the ankle, they'll work well with one of my dresses. They were $4.99.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm going right now to my local!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I only found some motor's and projector screen.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

motors are gooooood


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yes they are... it was a massage seat I picked up for $8 and it had 7 motors in it with a controller to assign which of the motors you want on or off, not bad.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

very nice indeed.


----------



## TwistedDementia

And I forgot to mention that you can adjust the speed the vibrating motors.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wonder how you could use these. Any ideas?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Not sure yet. I'm open to all ideas!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm blank...but that's not unusual for me!


----------



## Dr Morbius

You could animate some arms or legs using worm gears.


----------



## skeletonowl

crap! I had a massage chair thing and we threw it out 2 years ago! Now i'm saving anything with motors


----------



## maureenpr

IshWitch said:


> I've heard they sell off their manikins but didn't know when. Is it the first week of May every year? I want to hit the next one!
> 
> So what were the prices like?
> How much stuff did they have?


I bought 2 full sized mannequins, both no head. One was $15 and one was $10. They had tons of mannequins, in all different shapes and sizes, even fat and pregnant ones. Prices varied from about $50 down.
They were also selling their lighting and display stands. I didn't see a need for them then, but now I wish I would've bought a couple at $3.00 each, what a bargain.
Yes, it's always the first week in May. This was my first time going, and I'll definitely go again next year.
There used to be an annual Garage Sale that used to be held, I think, at Fl. State Fairgrounds, but I haven't heard anything about it for a couple of years. If anyone know anything about that, I'd love info on it.


----------



## maureenpr

Yesterday I found a foam boogieboard for $3 to convert to a tombstone, and a black fur car seat cover $3, to cover the body of my giant spider, perfect fit, too!!... SWEET!! I've bought several shiatsu massagers and plenty of "gold" to go into my pirate treasure chest!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

What a shopper you are maureenpr, keep it up!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just bought a receptacle unit that is used for Christmas lights. It's called a Comet.

The receptacle takes up to ten strands of regular sized-bulb lights (not blinking) and then it continuously changes them from dim to bright to dim. This is different than regular blinking lights. 

It's for indoor use only, but at .99 cents, I'm sure I'll be able to use in my display somewhere inside.


----------



## Otaku

Ms. W, do you have any more info on that Comet dimmer? At .99, what a deal!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Otaku, I just googled Comet Mr. Christmas Lighting (and a few variations) and didn't find anything. I just pulled it out of the box (still in original box styrofoam packaging) and had a look at the unit.

The plate on the back says the following:

Model 236
120V 60HZ 3 AMP
Max 10 midget base strings containing 35 lights per set
- Yes folks, do your math: that's a total of 350 lights! 
copyright Mr. Christmas Inc 1983

So it's not anything particularly powerful, but perfect for to enhancing and adding some mood to an indoor scene. Here are the pics


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no!

My husband just walked by, looking at me checking out my new Comet.

He asked me if I wanted him to take it into the basement and put it one of the Christmas boxes.

I said no; please put it in a Halloween box.

I got _THE LOOK_.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Oh No! the dreaded _LOOK_... watch out now!


----------



## Otaku

Thanks, Ms. Wicked. I ran Google on it too, but also found nothing. This may have been one of those "flash in the pan" products that was around for just a few seasons. I gotta start hitting the thrift stores more often.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I did a quick search and I too found nada.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oh no!
> 
> My husband just walked by, looking at me checking out my new Comet.
> 
> He asked me if I wanted him to take it into the basement and put it one of the Christmas boxes.
> 
> I said no; please put it in a Halloween box.
> 
> I got _THE LOOK_.


Hehe I can so relate, everyone but my oldest daughter thinks I'm a half bubble of level! :ninja:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love, love, LOVE my local Goodwill store.

Today I scored another bag of polyfill stuffing for $1.99.

But even better, I found these shot glasses. They still have the original Ace Hardware price tags on them; they are unused. I picked up 14 of them at .49 cents each.

They aren't antique - they have bar code stickers on the bottom. But the design is that of a vintage ilk that I love.


----------



## maureenpr

I got that feeling last week that I needed to stop by one of my local thrift stores, so I went by there on my lunch break and as soon as I walk through the front door... there's a table of halloween goodies!! Not small stuff either. I picked up 2 large flaming skulls for $4.99 each. They can either be used AC/DC, which is pretty cool. They also had a very large ceramic haunted house and some fiber optic pumpkins, but I think I made out ok with the skulls.


----------



## NickG

yesterday at goodwill I nabbed these two bottles and the cosmetology head for just under 5 bucks. I freaked out two guys at work with the head by quietly bringing it around over their shoulder... precious.


----------



## RookieSpooker

I just bought a PERFECT 18" blacklight for $2. Goodwill rocks.


----------



## turtle2778

Hey I just picked up 2 48qt ugly broken lidded coolers for only 3.00 for both  And yesterday i got a set of 3 floor standing candel holders for 6 bucks. WHOOO HOOOOO


----------



## NickG

saturday is 50% off day at goodwill in my area... maybe yours too.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

This week, I got 2 full sized whiskey barrels at a resource yard for 20 bucks each.


----------



## Newt

Been hitting the goodwills and I have scored 3 Shiatsu massagers, and a 3 foot tall bubbling color changing 'ambiant' light source.


----------



## AzKittie74

I'm so jelous! small town and no good stuff at my goodwill, no joke my was walking thru our goodwill and stepped in poop!! human poop so I won't go in hahaha


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*BUMP*

I was talking with trishanne today about spring cleaning...

...which made me think that it's a good time of year to check out your local thrift and/or Goodwill stores. People may be getting rid of lots of stuff during their spring cleaning!

Post your finds!


----------



## Lilly

I was just thinking that and I havent been to the ones here since before Xmas...
need more sheer curtains, maybe some lizards and such,.so many things. hahah


----------



## Bethene

I went to a clearance center of a thrift store over the week end. All the clothes were 99 cents. I got 3 long dresses, 3 blazer/jackets, 2 pair of pants and a lab coat79 cents), all for prop clothing, all for under 10 dollars. Went back today, remembering a weding dress hanging on the wall, got that for 79 cents, Monday being thre sale day, all clothes are 79 cents. Woo-hoo!! I love cheap!!


----------



## scareme

What a great price Bethene. I thought getting one for $15 was a great deal. My daughter asked me if I felt bad covering someones wedding dress in blood. I told her if it was in a thrift store, the marriage probably didn't last, and the bride wouldn't care.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so excited!

I really scored at Goodwill today!!!

First, I found a huge, rubber/foam python. He's at least 5' long and cost $1.99 !!!

Even better, I picked up something I've been after for a long time, the game Green Ghost! I had that game as a kid and LOVED it!!!!!! I had a quick peek and it appears to be complete. But I'll check closely now that it's home. Guess how much? $2.99 !!!!!! I've seen it go for $50 on ebay!


----------



## Lilly

Otaku said:


> Thanks, Ms. Wicked. I ran Google on it too, but also found nothing. This may have been one of those "flash in the pan" products that was around for just a few seasons. I gotta start hitting the thrift stores more often.


I have emailed the company waiting for an answer will let you know


----------



## Lilly

ok I had to go to the Love Inc here a type of goodwill also but way cheaper..I got about 15 different colored sheers for gypsy room 1 dollar each pc








2 different candle holders for the dracula house 6 bucks for both







,








and my fav of the day a cool box for ashes and maybe some small skellys I have. 5 bucks and nice and heavy








it says vickie on it I just may leave that and name the skelly that


----------



## dave the dead

you guys are finding some cool stuff! Lilly, I'd leave the box as it is...the carved name is killer!

Ms W...that game is awesome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Great stuff Lily. I love the box!

I just searched ebay. It appears as though the game I have is a 1997 re-issue that features the original box artwork. There is one complete game (the version that I have) currently up for auction with 19 bids at $63. !


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like thrift stores!


----------



## Lilly

thanks y I love that box..
your snake is too cool,been looking for cheap one too, actually I was looking for snakes and lizards and such today but not one place had any wahhh
I think I have played that game too ..looks like you got a great deal on that .


----------



## scream1973

I just stopped into a salvage place tonite and they had bins upon bins of manufacturers spare parts ,ranging from system boards for JVC recievers and vcr parts , assorted appliance parts , weight machine parts and all for a $1 each .. Now its just to try and figure out what i could do with the parts and then go back and pick some up..

There looked to be some fairly useful stuff like large aluminum pulleys ( i think they are drive wheels for like a washing machine or something), etc


----------



## Evil Queen

Ms. Wicked, I remember that game! Lucky you! Guess it's a thrift store weekend for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> First, I found a huge, rubber/foam python. He's at least 5' long and cost $1.99 !!!


Lucky girl!! That's the snake FE carries.


----------



## Bilbo

So far this month found a tux to turn my 3' butler ( that I got for 1.98 at Bath, Bed and Beyond last fall ) into a 7' butler, a lantern for floating, two wall sconces, a cheap glow in the dark skeleton (for my wife to use for interior decoration and what I thought was a real find: a 700 watt Lite FX fogger.

Unfortunately the fogger pump is shot or something. It heats up, but nothing pours out and I can't hear anything inside running. Oh well... $3 lost, no biggie.


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W here is email that I recieved back from them
I wrote..are you still making the "comet" I cannot find it anywhere, or this is an old item no longer being made?

Thank you for your interest in our products.

Unfortunately, this product has been discontinued for several years, we do not have any parts left for this product, nor can we repair it. Unfortunately we are unable to tell you which retailers would still carry the product or the price of that product.

>>> <[email protected]> 3/11/2008 2:16 PM >>>


----------



## beelce

Nice stuff ladies...MsW I paid $20 last year for that same snake. I try to go by goodwill about once a month. Last trip I found great little flying pig and large Barbie head.


----------



## scareme

You guys have found some great deals. Ms. W, I bought that same snake from Party Galaxy for $30. I wanted to run a air hose through it but haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly said:


> Mrs.W here is email that I recieved back from them
> I wrote..are you still making the "comet" I cannot find it anywhere, or this is an old item no longer being made?
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products.
> 
> Unfortunately, this product has been discontinued for several years, we do not have any parts left for this product, nor can we repair it. Unfortunately we are unable to tell you which retailers would still carry the product or the price of that product.
> 
> >>> <[email protected]> 3/11/2008 2:16 PM >>>


Lilly, it's great that you contacted them... you just never know and it's worth a try!!

In the meantime, that Green Ghost ebay auction has climbed to $112 !! That game is in mint condition (my game's box shows a bit of wear ) but STILL... even Mr. W was impressed with my finds!

Here's the link to the auction; it still has two days to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GREEN-GHOST-GAM...oryZ2533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Cow!

This auction has shot up to $132 ! It still has one day to go!


----------



## pyro

what is funny is that there's an original for 90.00 watch that one when the remake is sold---- dam i wish i had mine but hey that was back in the late 60's


----------



## scream1973

I just went back to another store that sells salvage parts and came up with a few goodies that i am hoping to make use of.

Found 4 good outdoor light fixtures for $2 a piece , a 13 volt power supply thats 4.6 amps ($1) , a 7 volt power supply at 3 amps ($1) , some fencing drive in posts ($1 each) and a couple gallons of black paint ($10)


----------



## Evil Queen

I picked up a wicker body form and a Samsonite makeup case today at Goodwill


----------



## Lilly

Just went to the thrift store and picked up 1 snake
you have to push on back tail to get eyes to flash and it hisses and then push all the way down for head to move forward and then it turns red and makes a roar sound...sorry no sound on vid








store booty :: snake video by imdiamondlilly - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid79.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/store%20booty/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@j136/imdiamondlilly/store%20booty/snakething
1 star ball 








and 2 things of balck and red fabric..Black is 24ft long and 5'2" wide
Red is 26 ft long and 5'2" wide








I spent a whopping 7.75 cents


----------



## trishaanne

Great finds. Our thrift stores around here really suck! I'm jealous of you all.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent score Lilly! 

The bolts of fabric would be hundreds of dollars alone at retail prices!!!!


----------



## Black Cat

Great find Lilly. How come our thrift stores doen't have material?????????


----------



## beelce

WOW Lilly...great find...that snake is wicked


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It is rare I find things at the thrift store. The one closest to me is picked over daily.
Great finds!


----------



## slimy

That snake is awesome.


----------



## dave the dead

I got a whole blooming army or body lice for the price of an unwashed shirt. What fun!


----------



## Evil Queen

dave the dead said:


> I got a whole blooming army of body lice for the price of an unwashed shirt. What fun!


Ewww, that made me itch all over.


----------



## Nancj

And you didn't even have to pay for the body lice.... Thats what I call a bargain!! What prop are you planning to use the lice on Dave???


----------



## Lilly

The lice circus ..what else


----------



## Lilly

cool blood glass 








nice metal blood bowl








2.75 for both


----------



## IshWitch

I recently went to the local Habitat for Humanity restore and I picked up a tension shower curtain rod stuck into a 5 legged wheeled stand base for a dollar. 

I've also bought a ton of fabric at Walmart for $1/yd. I got a gorgeous black to purple taffeta, a deep purple soft silky material to go with it (would like to make my vampire costume from these). Plus several other fabrics.

At our thrift store I got a big brass candelabra that I loved but was going to wait to buy, but I was with my Mom and she insisted on buying it for me (she was worried it would be gone next time we came!  ) and paid $25 for it! Yeesh! Three days later the place had a 50% off sale. Oh well, it might've been gone by then so gotta love shopping with your mom! 

Keepin' the eye out for more vampiresh decor for my party!


----------



## Verno77

I bought a toy microwave with lights, noises, real number screen, and even a rotating dish for only 2 bucks. Why? Maybe for a mad scientist room or something. I could even take it a part and turn the rotating dish into a exorcist head.


----------



## scareme

Ishwitch, I want to go shopping with your mommy. Is she available for lending?


----------



## Lilly

good scores Ish..

verno that might work with the rotating head idea..good thinking


----------



## IshWitch

Mom just lent me the money for my hearse, so may be a bit tapped out! LOL But anytime you want to come shopping with us....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dudette! A hearse.... *drool*


----------



## turtle2778

I was feeling kind of stressed and cranky today so i decided to go on a thrift store hunt to see what was out there since it usually makes me feel better. Sooo Im in my usual store and turn around to see this big yellow box with THIS inside it...










Which does this...
Thrift Store Finds :: Fireplace Insert video by turtle2778 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid63.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/Thrift%20Store%20Finds/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h134/turtle2778/Thrift%20Store%20Finds/SecretReaper001 AND only cost me $10 and it still had the cord wrapped in plastic. 

Then as im cruising around looking for more stuff i see







Its 2ft tall and made of cement and I think will be great in my cemetary for only $3.

As I was leaving i see







on the wall and think perfect for my gothic theme bedroom. With a little paint and some color coordinated candles WOO HOOO and for only $3.

I walked out feeling fantastic...so the moral of this story is when you feel crappy GO SHOPPING!!


----------



## Lilly

really cool stuff Turtle..
what kind of lights are in that fire?
I love the wall sconce...
great little angel for cemetary


----------



## GothicCandle

wow so awesome! Now i want to go shopping! boooooo for having no car.


----------



## Night Owl

All awesome finds... I can only imagine the huge grin on your face all the way home! Good for you, turtle


----------



## Black Cat

Turtle, great finds. Vlad and I bought a similar gothic looking candlelabra at a flea market a couple weeks ago.


----------



## turtle2778

Lilly said:


> really cool stuff Turtle..
> what kind of lights are in that fire?
> I love the wall sconce...
> great little angel for cemetary


Actually its just a plain bulb that has a colored rotating tube around it. It doesnt have the crackle affect, but im going to use one of my MP3's to make the sound effect so all set.


----------



## Lilly

ok thanks turtle


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Gee whiz....great scores from the thrift store! Love that fire!


----------



## Terrormaster

turtle2778 said:


> Actually its just a plain bulb that has a colored rotating tube around it. It doesnt have the crackle affect, but im going to use one of my MP3's to make the sound effect so all set.


Not bad, I have one similar I picked up about 3 Christmas's ago. Mine has the little strips of shredded silver mylar that rotate against a piece of foil so it crackles and does the shimmering fire thing at the same time. Gonna use mine under my witch cauldron instead of the orange flicker lights. But for 10 bucks its a great find.

-TM


----------



## beelce

Found a few goodies today...










It may be marked for Christmas, but this is a Lightning FX Machine that many of us use to simulate lightning...I tested it at the store and it works perfect










got some nice big heavy shoes for my articulated zombie....A really good boom box. Everything on it works fine...and best of all, the Lightning FX Machine that looks brand new...cord still wraped in plastic....paid $12 for all 3 items.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like I need to hit some Thrift shops. Great finds folks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Looks like I need to hit some Thrift shops. Great finds folks.


i couldn't agree more!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Looks like I need to hit some Thrift shops. Great finds folks.


Okay, as long as we get rid of some stuff, too:googly:

I'm really impressed by the things people have found here. "One man's trash is another man's treasure" couldn't be more true.


----------



## Draik41895

i got some candles that are skulls piled on top of each other


----------



## Lilly

good deal b...


----------



## Nyxy

I wish my thrift stores had such great finds!


----------



## Spooky1

I went to check out the nearest Thrift store this past weekend and found ....

It had closed and wasn't there anymore.


----------



## Don Givens

I am sorry to hear about your loss Spooky1

My favorite thrift store closed last summer but there are still a couple of good ones around to tide me over until garage sale season comes back around.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My fave two always has good stuff. I had to quit going as often because I was spending waaaaay too much moola every week.


----------



## stygma

the thrift store is the first place i start looking for prop stuff. one of my favorite finds are the solid brass candelabras that i found. one of them looks quite old. you can also find the greatest clothes for your props there.

-stygma


----------



## IshWitch

Got a great brass candelabra at my fav shop last year.









This week prom dresses are 25% off so I stopped in and got a nice dress for $15. Of course it will need a little "tweaking" but right now it could be worn just to drive my hearse. Looks like a bridesmaid's dress. Plain empire waist with square neckline front and back, floor length, bow in the back.


----------



## Spanky

beelce said:


> Found a few goodies today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be marked for Christmas, but this is a Lightning FX Machine that many of us use to simulate lightning...I tested it at the store and it works perfect
> 
> and best of all, the Lightning FX Machine that looks brand new...cord still wraped in plastic....paid $12 for all 3 items.


OOOHH a lightning fx machine in a thrift store! LUCKY!


----------



## Spanky

Found THREE massagers at my local Goodwill store yesterday!! 3.99 each.


----------



## IshWitch

Always on the hunt for massagers!
Which has me wandering the store and almost always finding something else to use!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I found this cool bottle at a thrift store a few weeks ago for 5 bucks:

http://public.fotki.com/BarnabyWilde9/halloween-2009/


----------



## IshWitch

That is a nice bottle! Is it leather?


----------



## Dragonomine

These are such amazing finds! I have to go to goodwill tomorrow! There's one question I need to ask though..what do you make with the massagers?


----------



## Spooky1

I just don't seem to have much luck finding anything useful (for a bargin) around here. The hunt goes on!


----------



## IshWitch

Dragonomine said:


> These are such amazing finds! I have to go to goodwill tomorrow! There's one question I need to ask though..what do you make with the massagers?


I sent you a PM with some links!
:jol:
Val


----------



## Dragonomine

IshWitch said:


> I sent you a PM with some links!
> :jol:
> Val


Got it! And gotta find me some of them! lol


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

IshWitch said:


> That is a nice bottle! Is it leather?


Yes, it is. I thought it could be used in either a pirate scene or maybe a voodoo/head shrinker set up.


----------



## Dragonomine

Today I went out to Goodwill and Salvation Army. I found 4 very nice glass bottles with corks that will do nicely for potion bottles and a black 3-candle candle holder. All for $12. It's supposed to be 80 this weekend so I'm already thinking about yard sales.


----------



## Dragonomine

I just went to my Dollar Tree and made out!! I got 10 grass skirts, which I'll use to make a scarecrow, 4 of the kitchen laytex gloves to make hands, 9 yellow highlight markers for the water in my jars of stuff, and 7 grow mes! Slime, brain, hand, shark, turtle, star fish and sting ray!!

I saw the noodles but I figured I'd wait because I have to get new ones for the pool this year anyway. Might as well wait and get them together!

Question for those of you that have used the grow mes in jars... what size jars did you use? What kind?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I found out if you keep them in water too long, the paint comes off and they start to split.


----------



## HauntCast

Sickie, I don't know about prop use, but they would be good for mixing paint or mache paste.


----------



## Lilly

I found this at the salvation army thrift store by me..1.54 but got it for half priceIt is about 14 inches tall ..metal wings..ceramic body
it will make a good tombstone topper


----------



## shar

Wow! Yes an excellent topper!!


----------



## Dark Star

Just had to have these today thrift store shopping, $18 for the pair  
They are about 4 feet tall. Thinking about wiring them with some PVC candles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooh, I like those, Dark Star!


----------



## datura

waoow awesome find DS !!! I love it !!!


----------



## shar

Those are beautiful Dark Star!


----------



## printersdevil

IshWitch, I want to know about the massagers, too!


----------



## Doc Doom

Anybody in the CA Central Valley need shiatsu massagers ? Mrs. Doom found 4 yesterday at $4.99 each.


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

Well, it wasn't a goodwill (mine sucks) but at a garage sale today I found a The Web Shooter Gun, it was a buck and now I am a happy beginning haunter


----------



## IshWitch

printersdevil said:


> IshWitch, I want to know about the massagers, too!


Will send you a pm!

Let me know what you think!
Val


----------

